# Residency ..round in circles..Help!



## Happyday69> (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi All,

Im a UK national living in Portugal...had the five year residency certificate which has now expired. Im totally confused of what the benefits of continuind residency here now would be so haven't applied for a new one. Some friends are saying yes do it....others no as there is no point.

Previously I lived full time and worked in Portugal. However after my partner and I split I now work in the UK for some weeks a year...then come back here for the rest. I still have a UK address also for bank statements etc. although now consider Portugal to be my home. Each year I work a different amount of days in the UK so cannot say 183 or less....

With Brexit and the lack of information how it will affect British citizens living abroad I have held off renewing my residency. However now I really feel I need to make an informed decision...but dont know enough to be confident.

Please has anyone any thoughts, suggestions or advice as right now I feel Im going round in circles. There are benefits for me paying tax in the UK and also pension benefits...however I would prefer to 'reside' in Portugal.....How can I do both? What do I need to do to secure that? So many questions so thought I would post to ask for advice before considering International Accountants or Solicitor advice.

Many Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Only you can decide where 'home' is but Portugal like the rest of the EU is a signatory of the Vienna Convention of 1969, article 70 of which says that once a person is domiciled in a signatory country they have the right to remain. 

Therefore if you are a registered resident here you have the right to remain.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Looking at the wording of today’s deal. Those who are legally resident at the date of brexit will have the right to many of the EU citizens’ rights. You may as well renew as there is no downside that I can see.


----------



## david_c (Nov 15, 2017)

Happyday69> said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im a UK national living in Portugal...had the five year residency certificate which has now expired. Im totally confused of what the benefits of continuind residency here now would be so haven't applied for a new one. Some friends are saying yes do it....others no as there is no point.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I understand your concerns. With the Brexit deals evolving I have spoken with a lot of British citizens who are showing the same worries. 
I think you should seek professional advice in order to make sure what implications would you have when fixing residency either in Portugal or in the UK. Thus, I am a lawyer in a firm with offices in Lisbon, Porto & Algarve, and you can feel free to contact me via PM to arrange a meeting for instance. We would be happy to help you.
Looking forward to hear from you,
Best regards,
David R. Custódio.


----------

